# Our first set of Triplets!



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Laverne kidded early this morning with 2 bucks and a doe (the dark one) our first set of trips here at Motley Acres. So excited!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww, they're adorable!  We had our first trips this year, too, one doe and two bucks.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for baby goats! They're adorable - Congrats!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

She seems to be snubbing the one in the middle. The little grey/brown buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! I'd leave him with mom and start bottle feeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


Cute kids you have there.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

She is full-on rejecting him now. I've bottle fed a bit and made her stand and let him nurse. She is the herd queen so I cant assume she'll give in easily. lol sometimes if I put one of the other kids in between her and the rejected kid he can sneak in some nursing. ha! 

he seems to be doing ok other than his momma being mean and trying to butt him all the time. she doesn't even concern herself with him if he cries.  

he romps and plays with his brother and sister though so he's a happy little guy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as you bottle feed and he has his siblings, he should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks all. He took to the bottle like a champ today! He's not trying to nurse his momma so I feel comfortable still leaving him with her. Its so cute when I go to give him a bottle. I go "Maa aaa aaa aaa" like momma goats do and he comes running!! Tail wagging and talking to me tge whole time. Too cute!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Is that the "thing" two bucks and one doe triplets because we had had one set of triplets this year and it was 2 bucks 1 doe!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

The doe is the grey one.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Our First set of triplets. The white one is the buck named Skittles. The other 2 are does named Gummy Bear and Milky Way. Milky has more white and Gummy Bear has the dark streak down the back. Momma Puff only had 1 last time., but had twins before that. She is taking care of them beautifully, but only letting them nurse from one teat. They take turns and are thriving normal. They are 1 month old now and grazing, eating hay and grain feed.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Continuing to thrive.


----------

